# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Du nouveau chez Les Simpsons

## Gana

Vous ne l'avez pas encore vu, parce que c'est vraiment tout frais, mais les Simpsons ont un tout nouveau générique depuis quelques jours depuis le passage à la HD. Je me suis dit que vous aimeriez peut-être le voir... Sinon, vous pouvez toujours revoir en LD (Low Definition) la superbe vidéo postée il y a quelques minutes par half. Encore merci, half, si si vraiment merci.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Akodo

Autant la partir "normale" est sympa, autant la suite rajoutée est aussi nawak et bof que ce que les simpsons font en ce moment.

----------


## Septa

Bha heu... Le couch gag c'est toujours nainwak...


Après heu... Ça fait bizarre. Mais c'est pas mal. 
Il y a déjà un site qui relève toutes les différences :
http://www.simpsoncrazy.com/information/opening-hd.php

----------


## Icha

et bah moi, je l'ai vu ce matin-euh !

et je suis d'accord avec le fait que la poursuite du canapé et juste plate et mal montée.

----------


## JeP

Ouais je suis pas fan. Dans l'enchaînement, je trouve que même certains des trucs refaits marchent moins bien, genre mal rythmé.

----------


## Tchoupi

Maggie a changé de prix ! ^^

----------


## George Sable

J'aime beaucoup la boite de Mr. Sparkle sur le tapis roulant.

----------


## morgor

En fin de compte ce n'est qu'un update permettant de voir tout les pepers qui se sont rajoutés au fil de années.

Ils avaient déjà commencé avec l'episode 1 de la saison 19 qui faisait la transition d'avec le film.

----------


## Ouaflechien

Et bien sur impossible de regarder la série pour cause de non étatsunien.

Pour le prix de Maggie je suppose que le coût annuel estimé pour élever un enfant à augmenter par rapport a il y a 20 ans.

----------


## Sheraf

L'episode en lui meme est pourrave. D'façon c'est la tendance de tous les derniers episodes à mon gouts.

----------


## Sk-flown

Ça fait déjà quelques saisons que c'est devenue relou les simpsons, j'aurais préféré que Futurama marche et les remplacent.

----------


## tarask

En même temps la qualité des films de futurama n'est pas aussi bonne que la série, avis perso.

----------


## Sk-flown

> En même temps la qualité des films de futurama n'est pas aussi bonne que la série, avis perso.


Toutafaÿ, mais là on parle de séries.

----------


## Rom1

Image qui rejoint le post de Septa...

----------


## Pelomar

Moi je l'aime bien ce reliftting.
Alors certes la chasse au canapé est chiante, mais c'est le truc qui change a chaque épisode ca.

----------


## Tchoupi

> Et bien sur impossible de regarder la série pour cause de non étatsunien.
> 
> Pour le prix de Maggie je suppose que le coût annuel estimé pour élever un enfant à augmenter par rapport a il y a 20 ans.


Ben non, justement, le prix de Maggie était de 847$ il y a 20 ans alors qu'il n'est plus que de 400 et quelques dollars dans ce nouveau générique. Difficile de croire qu'élever un enfant aux US coûte deux fois moins cher qu'il y a 20 ans.

----------


## Scorbut

Ils auraient jamais dû passer aux images de synthèses, la série à perdu tout son charme depuis l'époque de l'animation à l'ancienne.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ils auraient jamais dû passer aux images de synthèses, la série à perdu tout son charme depuis l'époque de l'animation à l'ancienne.




Mouais...

----------


## Fenhryl

Un brin longuet effectivement cette fin.
M'enfin de toute facon, Futurama > *
(Et le 4eme "film" vient de sortir pour ceux que ca interresse...)

----------


## tenshu

J'aime bien, et vous êtes aigris ...

----------


## Herrmann Goulag

Mon dieu, de la pub cachée pour la Fox...
Je l'ai toujours dit, Canard PC cay le mal.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

De toute façon, comme l'a dit George Sable, y'a une boîte de Mr Sparkle, donc le générique est bien.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Mon dieu, de la pub cachée pour la Fox...
> Je l'ai toujours dit, Canard PC cay le mal.


Il y a un connard de trop sur ce forum et tu peux demander à tout le monde j'étais un connard bien avant que tu poses ton orteil ici pied tendre...

Il ne pourra en rester qu'un!

----------


## Herrmann Goulag

"Le monde se divise en deux catégories : ceux qui discriminent systématiquement, et ceux qui sont systématiquement discriminés"

----------


## BoZo

Ouais Bender c'est la classe! C'est tout!

----------


## Tromzy

> Ils auraient jamais dû passer aux images de synthèses, la série à perdu tout son charme depuis l'époque de l'animation à l'ancienne.


Blablabla, mieux avant, toujours la même rengaine...

Perso, j'aime bien. C'est dans la continuité de la série.

----------


## tb-51

Une nouvelle Intro, on es reparti pour 10 saisons!!

----------


## deeeg

euh, j'aime pas trop la nouvelle présentation... 

puis je me dis : le générique plus long c'est une minute de moins d'épisode...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> euh, j'aime pas trop la nouvelle présentation... 
> 
> puis je me dis : le générique plus long c'est une minute de moins d'épisode...


SAuf que je viens de regarder une toute vieille version, c'est exactement la même longueur. 1 minute 6 secondes quand Homer passe la porte du garage ie au début du couch gag de l'épisode...

----------


## deeeg

c'est bizarre ça me parait vachement plus long...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> c'est bizarre ça me parait vachement plus long...


Ben évidemment, vu que le couch gag est super long...

----------


## ELOdry

Mouais, why not... on y perd un peu en rythme, mais c'est peut-être une question d'habitude.
Si tout le monde réagit comme vous, si ça se trouve dans trois semaines ils repassent à l'ancien.

----------

